# Problème connexion bluetooth enceinte Bose



## bert68 (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème pour connecter les enceintes bose (Bose sound dock 10) avec le bluetooth du MacBook.
J'ai pu configurer l'appareil dans les preferences systemes bluetooth, mais l'ordi n'a pas l'air dêtre repéré par les enceintes. Je n'ai pas ce problème avec un MacBook Air.

Avez vous des suggestions?

Merci

Bert


----------



## tombom (1 Mars 2010)

bein verifier que le bluetooth est "detectable" !!


----------



## pelatarte (14 Janvier 2012)

mince mon macbook air et mon enceinte sound link bose ne veulent plus se conecter ensemble , hier encore ça marchait , j'ai beau tout réinstaller rien à faire le mac lache le blue tooth quand je connecte l'enceinte bizzare quelqu'un viendrait il à mon aide.???.. j'aime pas trop les manip mais bon quand il faut il faut...merci d'avance à celui ou celle qui saura m'aider à pouvoir écouter ma musique


----------



## cfl (18 Janvier 2012)

pelatarte a dit:


> mince mon macbook air et mon enceinte sound link bose ne veulent plus se conecter ensemble , hier encore ça marchait , j'ai beau tout réinstaller rien à faire le mac lache le blue tooth quand je connecte l'enceinte bizzare quelqu'un viendrait il à mon aide.???.. j'aime pas trop les manip mais bon quand il faut il faut...merci d'avance à celui ou celle qui saura m'aider à pouvoir écouter ma musique


Peut-être essayer de réinitialiser l'enceinte en appuyant 10 s sur le bouton Mute.


----------



## pelatarte (8 Juin 2013)

bon ben je suis morfondue toujours rien le mac reconnais mais le bluetooth ne se met pas en route 
help 
 moi je me cale ...


----------



## smoof54 (11 Juin 2013)

Je procède comme ça:

- s'assurer que l'enceinte n'est pas connectée avec un autre appareil (à la limite, désactiver le BlueTooth des autres appareils pour être sûr)
- activer le BT du Mac
- allumer l'enceinte (au départ le pictogramme BT clignote et un bip retentit quand l'enceinte est connectée)


Bonne chance


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Juin 2013)

et avec "configuration audio et midi" du dossier utilitaire??? faut dire au mac de sortir le son via BT, non?


----------



## smoof54 (11 Juin 2013)

Une fois connectée le Mac il faut aller dans le menu BT, aller sur "Bose SoundLink Mobile Speaker" et cliquer sur"Utiliser comme appareil audio (Stéréo)"

PS: L'enceinte BOSE peut mémoriser jusqu'à 6 appareils BT donc si ton Mac n'est pas dans cette liste il faut appuyer sur le bouton BT pendant dix secondes pour la mettre en mode apprentissage!


----------



## pelatarte (20 Juin 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses mais le mac a l'air de reconnaitre, il détecte l'enceinte, mais aucune connection ne se fait,
J'ai appuyé 10 secondes sur mute plusieurs fois , l'enceinte s'éclaire mais pas de signal sur la mac.
quand je rentre dans blue tooth je la vois mais les connections sont rouges: non connecté...:mouais:
si vous avez une autre idée dites moi j'essaie encore...
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h26 ----------

à force d'insister j'ai un message qui me dit
 echec audio bluetooth
assurez vous qu'il est activé et à portée.Il faudra peut être relancer la partie audio du programme que vous utilisez.
ça veut dire quoi? que dois je faire?


----------



## pelatarte (20 Juin 2013)

Merci Smoof
j'ai tout déconnecté, reconnnecté et j'ai enfin eu affiché la fonction connecté audio et hop ça a marche
Vive le forum
quel bonheur d'avoir à nouveau ma musique


----------



## xarus27 (22 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai également un problème de connection entre mon macbook pro et mon enceinte bose soundlink mini II. Je me connect sans souci à l'enceinte, mais le signal subit des coupures intempestives. Quand j'écoute ma musique, elle est coupé aléatoirement par des petits blanc ce qui est extrêmement agacent je dois dire. Quand j'envoi de la musique depuis mon telephone ou depuis un mac book air, aucun problème à signaler. Du coup je suis perdu et j'implore votre aide !!!! que faire s'il vous plait?


----------

